# starting your own band



## offspring (Jun 3, 2008)

I decided to start my own band, but i have never sung before, 
so i signed up for singing lessons i start tommorow, i thinking about me and bassit and drummer, i have been writing lyrics too
im planning on doing the lyrics and gutiar parts, then looking for a drummer and bassit
any advice?

anyone ever sung before? and for how long, have you taken any lessons?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All I'd say right now is go for it, and choose the others wisely--as they should choose wisely whether to be part of a band with you wisely.


----------



## flames.33 (Jun 7, 2008)

*i agree*

i haven't taken lessons very long ago then quit quickly because i didn't like what they were doing(changing my voice to sound like someone that would sing on a hick radio)so i went without i also play guitar with a band but...it doesn't matter if you started the band you guys would be a band period no saying i started the band so i'm the leader...no......that's called a one man band......that's what my "guitar/singer" is doing and everyones about to quit so don't make the same mistake and if someone can sing better than you invite 'em in you still get to be lead guitar and your band will go alot farther.
chadsdsre


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

offspring said:


> I decided to start my own band, but i have never sung before,
> so i signed up for singing lessons i start tommorow, i thinking about me and bassit and drummer, i have been writing lyrics too
> im planning on doing the lyrics and gutiar parts, then looking for a drummer and bassit
> any advice?
> ...


I've sung, but not for a band. I'm going to give it a shot in the fall though, see if i cant rope myself a band that way hehe. the experience of trying out never hurts either!

advice? yeah: pick people who are competent AND get along. you want people who can learn the songs quickly, have the same goals for the band, contribue, you absolutely most positively want *reliable band members*. 

dont be afraid to kick out crappy band members! if somethign's holding you back and you want to write songs and play gigs, then you're going to want the best band possible. unless it is a jam band, and you all get together to have fun in which case its no big deal - if you get a gig, cool.

oh, and have fun. this is VERY important!


----------

